
China’s Operating Manuals for Mass Internment and Arrest by Algorithm - vinnyglennon
https://www.icij.org/investigations/china-cables/exposed-chinas-operating-manuals-for-mass-internment-and-arrest-by-algorithm/
======
greenyoda
See also:

> Leaked Files Expose How China Organized Mass Detentions of Muslims:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21560871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21560871)

> Data leak reveals how China 'brainwashes' Uighurs in prison camps:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21622138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21622138)

------
tomohawk
I was at the store today and was looking at two different brands. As soon as I
saw that one was not made in China, it was an easy decision.

------
mzs
journalist's thread:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1198663008152621057.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1198663008152621057.html)

>The China Cables provide inside details about what all the mass surveillance
and data collection is FOR. It is fed into IJOP, which learns from the data
and uses it to produce lists of names, sometimes 1000s at a time, for police
to detain.

>For example, in a seven-day period in June 2017, IJOP flagged 24,412 names as
“suspicious.” In that week alone, Xinjiang security officials rounded up
15,683 of those people and placed them in internment camps.

>And the rest of that particular intelligence briefing was dedicated to
analyzing why police hadn’t been able to detain even more of the original
list. (Some reasons included: the person was dead, they could not be located,
or they were a govt official).

~~~
mzs
another recent PRC story: [https://thediplomat.com/2019/11/how-china-
influences-media-i...](https://thediplomat.com/2019/11/how-china-influences-
media-in-central-and-eastern-europe/)

>How China Influences Media in Central and Eastern Europe

>China has successfully planted its narratives on topics like the Hong Kong
protests into major news outlets across Central and Eastern Europe.

>…

>… Moreover, interviews with journalists in Estonia uncovered that op-ed
published in Estonian Postimees was allegedly facilitated by a PR company
hired by the Chinese Embassy. …

------
ahmadss
When Minority Report and 1984 combine. Absolutely chilling.

The leaked reports present a master plan for managing mass internment,
including details on how to “prevent escapes.” This proves, in the Chinese
government’s very own words, that detainees are held in the camps against
their own will.

If you wonder why Hong Kong civilians are risking their lives to resist
Beijing, this is the reason.

~~~
yorwba
> This proves, in the Chinese government’s very own words, that detainees are
> held in the camps against their own will.

They've said as much in unclassified documents much earlier, e.g. this
whitepaper dated 2019-03-18:
[http://www.xinhuanet.com/politics/2019-03/18/c_1124247196.ht...](http://www.xinhuanet.com/politics/2019-03/18/c_1124247196.htm)

What's new in those classified documents are only the details on organization
and logistics.

------
wpdev_63
21st century concentration camp, where technology is not used as a means of
security but as psychological weapon to weed out the 'undesirables' and the
'non-conformists'.

------
mrwww
This bit at the end...

> Among the acts deemed unlawful were the man’s urging of co-workers to avoid
> pornography, to pray and to avoid socializing with those who don’t pray,
> including “Han Chinese kafirs” (kafir is an Arabic word meaning infidel or
> nonbeliever). The witnesses to the alleged offenses were co-workers, with
> Uighur names, with whom he had spoken.

> The court document indicates the defendant’s lawyer asked the court for
> leniency, stating that this was the man’s first offense and that because of
> his “low legal awareness and education level, he was easily susceptible to
> being misguided and committing crimes.”

> He was sentenced to 10 years in prison.

